# Cymbidium Kiwi Midnight 'Geyserland', FCC/AOS



## bigleaf (Feb 1, 2011)

This just opened yesterday. I like its dark color.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## nikv (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is dark! :clap:

Is it fully open? If not, please post another photo. Thanks!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 1, 2011)

This is already a well known hybrid with many smaller and warmer growing species in the background. How big is the plant and the flowers and will the flowers of this one lighten up a little toward red as they grow older?


----------



## veblen (Feb 1, 2011)

When fully open and flatter, what size are these flowers?


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 1, 2011)

Per AQ Plus, when this cultivar was awarded in 2002, flower size is 6.2 cm NS, 5.1 cm NSV

"Twenty-two intensely black-burgundy, beautifully arranged flowers on one pendent inflorescence plus another developing inflorescence; all segments intense black-burgundy with subtle contrasting light pink line on edge; lip ivory with burgundy blush and glossy black midlobe, callus yellow with burgundy spots; column black-burgundy with ivory along length, anther cap cream colored with fine burgundy suffusion; substance extremely firm; texture satin. "


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful cym!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, I like that one!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 1, 2011)

Amazing..!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2011)

So cool colour!!!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing Cymbidium!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh yum, is that ever gorgeous!!!:drool:


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 9, 2011)

Photo update - next to a paph for color reference


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 9, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 9, 2011)

Incredible colour!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 10, 2011)

:drool::drool::clap::clap: AWESOME!!!
Is it a standard size?


----------



## etex (Feb 10, 2011)

Super color-that is the darkest cym I've seen! Thanks for showing us this cool blooming!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 10, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :drool::drool::clap::clap: AWESOME!!!
> Is it a standard size?



I say this is medium size. It is smaller than standard size, but it is not compact like Cym Golden Elf or hybrid of Cym ensifolium.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 11, 2011)

That has exceptional colour, looks a bit cuppy so it might not be open all the way yet. I can't believe the colour, really beautiful.

Oops just saw the updated photo, that's more like it........nice one. I would love to have one of those, hopefully they become available in this country.


----------

